# built a coping sled out of 3/4" corian



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

The sled is BIG and heavy but slides nicely along the shaper fence.

I dont have pics so sort of boring post. But I wanted to point out that my use of white corian for this small project worked great!

The corian machined very well with woodworking ts blades, drill bits and router bits. I am very happy with the impressive weight and size of the sled. We routinely have need to cope 4 or 5" rails and my last sled was too small.

Our other sled broke, because I built it with solid lumber and it developed a warp and then actually broke. In a pinch I built the simple sled.

One of my guys told me about using corian for jigs and sleds and he also has a lot the white corian just sitting around in his barn. I would have never thought to use corian. I also used a 500 lb toggle clamp.

Happy woodworking.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Check back tomorrow night. I will get good picks tomorrow. Really it was a simple build, nothing fancy. But it is by far the best coping sled we have used. More then anything the weight of it will be a definite positive to minimize any vibration.

I actually did not measure it. But I believe it is 12"*18". It fits our.shaper top great and slides nice. I think it will handle up to an 8" wide rail.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I used parts from my old rockler sled. This is much like the rockler sled except on steriods and very heavy, but slides nicely on the shaper top.

My wife runs tge rails, and this morning at the shop she said, "this (new sled) makes the job to easy."

So i told her if she wanted me to I could always pull the old sled out of trash and piece it back together with glue and stitches


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've use the stuff for TS zero clearance inserts, BS inserts, router bit holders, etc.
Hey! The price is right, and it works. What else do ya want?
Bill


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Where did you get the corian? What I reallly mean is, where can *I* get some of that stuff?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Installers keep the scraps most of the time. They sell it by the sq ft or sq inch so they keep anything they can glue in at another place. They should have cut outs from sinks.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg, I would guess installers. One of the guys who works with us has a bunch of the stuff. Sort of lucked into it myself.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

3/4"? I thought 1/2" was the thickest you could get.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You could glue 2 pieces of 1/2 and make it a full inch???? This stuff glues great. Cabinet people glue it and buff it out and you can't tell it. It can and will break if it falls though.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes 3/4". Great stuff. Especially if you desire weight.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I have found that Corian makes great miter bars.It is super stable and easily machined.I worked in shops were Corian scraps were available to me but for the guy on the street I suggest your local Habitat for Humanity thrift store.I have seen whole counter top's as well as back splashes and scraps at my local HH thrift store.I think the reason you find Corian there is when someone buys a spec home they change out the Corian for granite or marble.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for the tip about using corian for jigs - I really appreciate this site where I find people who have the courage to think and then do.


----------

